
Show HN: Flesy – Shopping lists made easy - phmarques
http://getflesy.com/
======
kobot
Some suggestions:

[http://imgur.com/YcvpaOT](http://imgur.com/YcvpaOT)

\- Is there no way to delete or edit the list I created? I accidentally typed
in "Grocert" instead of "Grocery" and I can't for the life of me figure out
how to delete it. I tried long pressing, swiping, etc.

\- The dots at the bottom of each list make it seem like it's swipeable, since
those dots commonly used on image carousels as a pagination indication. It's
super misleading.

\- The website made it seem like you could look up items, similar to how
MyFitnessPal works. This is not the case... I'm way too lazy to manually type
in all that information.

\- The ads come on way to frequently.

Sorry, but combined with the ads and the lack of editing capabilities, this
app is less functional than the default Notes app on my phone.

~~~
phmarques
kobot,

Thanks for the feedback!

\- Yes, you can edit or delete a list. Just tap on the dots at the bottom of
each list. You'll be able to edit the list name, budget and currency (if
needed) as well as delete it. We'll consider making it more obvious. Thanks
for the heads up.

\- Good point. As I said above, we might as well change that icon to make it
more clear.

\- That's definitely something we are looking into. Hope to have that added
soon enough.

\- We are experimenting with it still. We will make adjustments :)

And just another quick related note: you can edit the items you add by tapping
on them.

Hope you can give it another try soon enough and thanks again!

------
yellowapple
This looks pretty and useful for iPhone users, but as an Android user this
isn't particularly useful to me, and the iPhone-only approach is stifling what
could be a _really_ awesome concept.

This would be much more awesome as a web application, perhaps with some sort
of JSON API for third-party applications to hook into; beyond the obvious use-
cases of developing an Android app, it would also enable cool things like,
say, integrating with product and vendor (i.e. grocery store) websites in
order to provide means to build a shopping list while surfing the web, then
take that list with me on my phone while I go shopping, knowing exactly which
stores I need to go to and how much I'll end up spending.

~~~
phmarques
Yeah, we are considering that, but for now we just wanted to keep the concept
really simple to test it out. We actually plan to do some other cool stuff
such as shared lists, Pinterest integration, adding photos to the items and so
on.

Thanks!

------
rendall
"Download for iPhone" only.

Enough said. Next!

~~~
yellowapple
Pretty much, yeah.

------
thomasloh
Strip away all the fancy, it's just a list. I don't buy it

~~~
phmarques
The idea is to go beyond the traditional "To do" list. We've built Flesy to
help you not only better organize what you plan to buy, but also to keep track
of how much you've spent on any particular list.

Thanks for commenting though! I appreciate you gave it some thought :)

